# Mentors, please?



## lmnopc

Okay, here goes our story. I have not had a dog in many years, but my last was a rescued tree-climbing, lovable pit bull that our family can’t imagine life without, even my (then small) kids.

After much soul searching, I decided a Havanese was my next dog, no question, and met with some breeders, but decided to wait it out and rescue a dog instead. Some years later, I have found my girl.

Lita was found on the streets of New York City, filthy, starving, and virtually unable to walk. She was taken to the city pound and scheduled for euthanasia. A rescue group scooped her up. She was spayed, micro-chipped (in the wrong place), vaccinated, and turned over, all in about a day. Her foster mom gave her a haircut and cleaned her club-like feet of gravel, taking her from 11.5 lbs to 7, just removing the filth. I got her a week later.

I knew she had “issues” but I also had rose-colored glasses! My vet was stunned that she had been offered for adoption, she was in such poor condition. She could barely walk. Her vision is not good. She had gross neurological problems, her spine was not right, her tail didn’t move. She had a massive ear infection and ruptured ear drum. She developed vestibular disorder within a day of the vet visit, causing her to fall to one side in complete dizziness, eyes rolling, flipping around like a fish out of water. The vet did much lab work and put her on antibiotics. The next day he phoned and said he didn’t understand why she was even alive. She was in liver failure, kidney failure, massive infection of unknown origin… it goes on. I decided to stick by her. She was the most amazing little package I have ever met! I wish you could all meet her. She smiles a lot.

Now we are almost at the two month mark. The vet is blown away. The dizziness resolved, though I have to be really careful to keep her ears dry. She has gained 2.5 lbs and is so much stronger I can’t begin to tell. She will scramble up a flight of carpeted stairs, nearly falling, but determined to do it. Going down is not really an option as her rear legs don’t work right, but she is improving. First question is about when to challenge her and when to accept her (undefined) limitation(s). She has learned the words wait, bed, leave it, and sit (in an awkward fashion). And maybe "Mr. Squeeky".

The vet thinks she is a 3 year old Havanese, and likely was in some kind of home puppy mill situation because of her remarkable vibe. As she gained strength, she walks to my heel, no training. She is afraid of most people, animals, appliances, but can snuggle up to a young child like a second skin. The shaking is gradually subsiding. She eats well, but I can’t figure out any kind of treat she likes, and she is hesitant to take any offering, yet she has trouble seeing it if you put it on the floor. She had no idea about toys, but in spite of her poor vision she is learning about squeaky toys and a ball even though she can’t seem to track it well.

She is velcroed to me at this point, as I work from home and am around all the time. She loves rides in the car, even 4 hr. trips (almost have to pry her out). The attached photo is her sleeping in the car. She has constant anxiety accidents, even if she just peed outside. I have her in an expen most of the time in my kitchen where I am in and out a lot, and she uses "wee wee pads". She has just started jumping up on me (this non-walking dog!) to beg to be picked up and held. Previously she would not sit with me, but curl up nearby. She is starting to bark, seemingly from fear. If someone comes to the door she hides in her expen and barks. I have made some progress with this with my “calm assertive” approach, but wish I could communicate with some folks that know this breed and also the ins and outs of rescues. 

I am very committed to this little girl, but don’t know what to do next! Realistically, I have spent so much money on her medical care that hiring a trainer would be a real stretch. Every one that I interview has a different approach, and I don’t know what would be best. I am almost leaning toward blowing my funds on more medical care/investigations, like maybe acupuncture for her spinal issues, or a CAT scan… 

Anyone that can offer some suggestions, and maybe even let me bounce some of my millions of questions off them, is welcome to reply. Sometimes I feel at such a loss, like I am not doing the right thing for her, but I keep believing it has to be better than what she had, or what she was heading for.

Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Wow, what a story. I'm going to remind myself of you and Lita when I'm feeling overwhelmed - my Tess' allergies and puppy mill issues are nothing in comparison. You're an angel for sticking with Lita and she sounds like quite a spunky little girl.

Others may have different suggestions but, if it was me, I'd let Lita determine what she's capable of and what she can't handle. You sound like you're doing a great job with her already. I completely understand not being able to afford a trainer so don't double guess yourself. You've got enough going on with her health issues. You clearly already love her for who she is right now so any improvements will just be a bonus. 

Ask any questions you have, there's a massive source of great information here but always keep in mind, you know Lita best, if something doesn't sound like it will work for you and Lita, don't use it. 

Just keep doing what you're doing!

BTW, I love the picture of Lita. She looks like one happy pup!


----------



## pjewel

I feel as if I'm in the presence of an angel, truly. The loving care you have given this poor girl who had so little chance at a life is remarkable and heartwarming. You have done so much for her and clearly she's made incredible progress in the time that you have her. I'm going to have to leave the advice to those who have rescues but I just had to welcome you and tell you how touching her/your story is.


----------



## Gableshavs

I think you are an angel and have done an outstanding job with your new baby. She's a very lucky girl to have you and I see she adores you also. You may want to go to Havanese Rescue's website for answers to your questions. Havanese Rescue, Inc. is a nonprofit organization dedicated to helping and protecting Havanese. We have some excellent educational articles which I know will be of help. 
http://havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_weblinks&view=categories&Itemid=200029
There are also volunteers available to talk to when you feel the need. Good luck, Paula


----------



## morriscsps

It sounds as if you are a natural.:angel: All that improvement just in only 2 months! wow! I would definately contact the HRI and get their advice. 

Good luck and keep us updated on her successes.


----------



## Laurief

Great advise from everyone. I just love that picture - she is just smiling away knowing that she is loved and cherished!! You are an angel and it sounds like you guys were meant to be together.
Havanese Rescue does have lots of information for you - please use it! I have had a mill dog myself and some of the behaviors are similar to my Madeline's 
Jill is right in my opinion. She will lead you and go at her own pace. When she is ready to tackle the stairs - she will do it. I found that it took weeks -for Madeline to make just a little progress. She has been in her forever home for 1 1/2 years and I just heard last week that she is finally acting like a normal dog! It takes time, but she sounds like she is ready, willing, and able to take this journey with you!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## lfung5

What a great story. You are an amazing person to do what you're doing for Lita. I think she will get better day by day. Please don't give up on her. I'm sure she appreciates a warm home, full belly, love, and all that you do for her. I'd love to see more pictures and hear about her progress. Keep us posted please!


----------



## Tom King

I can't imagine that you need to do anything any better than you are already doing!


----------



## Barnete

Sounds like to me that you are doing all the right things. Why do you need a trainer? It seems she is under control. She is one lucky dog for sure and it seems you are lucky also to have found her. You obviously needed a special case or you two would not have found each other. I envy folks who have the nerve to rescue. I hope someday I too can step up to the plate and give something to a dog in need.


----------



## Thumper

This story is so touching and amazing that it made me tear up and cry reading it, the power of love is an amazing thing.

I will echo the words of others that you are doing everything right, as she will have lived her life knowing what it feels like to be loved. That in itself justifies every penny you've spent and every trip to the vet that you've questioned..but I do know money doesn't grow on trees..but it sounds like she has improved tremendously in 2 months in your care.

You have come to the right place, we do have several members here who are involved in Havanese rescue, or have rescued and fostered and are familiar with behaviors such as fear and anxiety, I know they'll be happy to help and your pM box will be filling up soon :kiss:

My girl loves car rides ,too..you should see her at the mention of it, it is probably her favorite thing in the whole world.

:welcome: to the forum and a big hug to you for being such a remarkable, kind and giving person.

Kara


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo

*AMAZING*

What an incredible job you have done so far . I have two mill rescues and sometimes it has been a challenge, but nothing compared to what you are going through. My girls had the mental challenges, but physically they are fine (one had an issue when I adopted her and I did not know if it would be permanent, but so far she is doing good). I hope some one will come forward to help mentor you that has had the kind of physical challenges you little girl has faced as that is something I do not have experience with my rescues.

Besides HRI (Havanese Rescue), there is also HALO (Havanese Angel League Organization) that may be able to help with the unique challenges you are having. Maybe either of those organizations would have someone in the city where you live who is either a foster or successful adopter of a challenged mill dog that might be able to help.

There is a recent post from someone with a rescue with housebreaking issues so be sure to read that and I did respond to that.

Personally, I think you have made INCREDIBLE progress in the short time you have had her. From a progress standpoint, not nearly as many changes have occured with my second rescue that I have had 3.5 months and I thought she was doing very well.

I do suggest really smelly treats for her (maybe cheese or chicken) so she can smell them if she cannot see them. Also everyone who comes to your home should give her treats. The same when you take her out to socialize, have people you meet give her your treats -- other people should be viewed as "treat dispensers".

Having your girl meet other well balanced dogs and maybe she will learn to play. Building confidence is key. The dogs learn so much from eachother. I had two "normal" Havanses dogs when I adopted my first mill dog, and one elderly Havanese and my first mill rescue Havanese when I adopted the second (we were foster failures). I was amazed at how well Dori (my first mill dog) helped train Chloe. After Dori got over a few jealousy issues in week 2-3, they are usually together and Chloe often curls up to Dori in the car and puts her head on her back. Unfortunately, so far neither has really learned to play -- I so want them to play together, but it is what it is.

Again huge KUDDOS to you for the challenges you are undertaking. Feel free to private message me and I can give you my phone number and email so you can contact me directly if I can be of any help.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Wow, what a humbling and inspirational story! Of course your little girl smiles a lot - as others have said, she has an angel watching over her. I have no advice to offer as I have no experience with rescues. Your story has really touched me. Lita is one lucky little being - I love the photo of her in the car. My guy loves the car as well.


----------



## Suzi

*tears are in my eyes.*

You are an angel. I cant understand how anyone could treat animals so badly something needs to be done. 
I'm crying


----------



## aeh7581

Wow! This is an inspiration! My rescue mill pup has only been with us for a few days - it's awesome to read what can happen with devotion and the right attitude in a few months.

I know you're going through some tough times, but I'm so glad you posted this story. Being able to see how happy your dog is now... it just makes the beginning seem like it will all work out.


----------



## clare

It sounds as if you have worked wonders on your little one, in a very short space of time.And that we should be asking for advice from you not the other way around!


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome. What an amazing story. I suppose there's someone for every dog. 
You've obviously done an amazing job already. Two things I might mention. Watch the stairs. As she gets more confidence she still might have problems with equalibrium. And as far as meeting new people, just have people come in and sit down. Let her go to them ,only if she chooses. And then minimial contact . She'll gradually get more confident. You've made my day, thanks for sharing.


----------



## lmnopc

To all my new friends,

Thank you thank you thank you for all your kind support and suggestions!!! 

I have spent time today reading some of the many good links you led me to, and have already learned some new tricks or things to try. In spite of my homework and research prior to adopting Lita, one thing I have learned is that there is no absolute preparation for this experience. I'd say it's closest to birthing one's own child! And, they're all different...

I have been encouraged by your stories of your own experiences, rescue or not. Since this is new to me, I have no yard stick to measure progress by. Some days I think we'll be mopping up accidents forever, (and maybe we will), but other days I see such improvement that I feel proud for both of us. Lita clearly has a history, which we will never know, but she keeps giving me clues and I hope, some day, she will breathe easy. And I hope her health allows her to be with us for quite some time yet.

For every success I have many new questions!

Treats? Toys? She knows none of this, and her vision is impaired. I would love to have more feedback on what you all use to reward your dogs. And does anyone have a toy that seems to be a consistent favorite? Is color or noise-making (e.g. squeak) a factor?

Today we went on a walk with a friend and her elderly, very gentle, lab. I have little experience socializing Lita, especially with other dogs. She was shaking with fear, and growled a bit, but as soon as we set off on the walk, she fell right into the mission of WALK. When we returned we all went into my friend's home; Lita proceeded to check out the house (on leash). She found the lab's bed, got in and peed. Argh. Is this fear? Territorial? Just plain crazy behavior? How do I socialize this little girl, with animals as well as people? 

I have been following the ideas of the dog whisperer, Cesar Milan, and find his theory of pack mentality very helpful for my own education and training.
I have been working on desensitizing her to my two cats, who are also terrified of her. He has a "touch" technique that mimics another dog's mouth that I have found incredibly effective. There is no pain or punishment involved, it's more a matter of establishing the pack order. In a matter of days I have gotten her remain in place most of the time that a cat walks in the room; no barking today at all, and only occasional quiet growling, but no crazy scramble and chase scenes! I was even able to let the dog out in the yard off leash and she stopped going after the cat with just a verbal correction. So we have some successes, and some challenges, every day!

Thank you again, each and every one of you, for your help. I invite you to send me any tidbit of advice, idea, anything! If you want to send it to me directly I imagine there must be a way to do that on this forum; I'm sure I will find out  And I hope that my experiences are helpful to future rescuers down the road. I wish we could have one big dog party! (After a few more lessons, of course!)

Looking forward to whatever comes next...

Pam


----------



## pjewel

Pam,

I think a lot of suggestions for help will come through the threads and that's good. It will help you and hopefully others that follow in your path. Your determination to do the right thing for your sweet little girl will give her the confidence she needs moving forward to blossom into whatever she is meant to be on this earth. I admire you more than I can say and I'm anxious to follow her/your story. 

Each and every mountain she climbs, big or small, is a major milestone in her new life. She just needs a little more time to realize just how lucky a girl she is, though I suspect she's beginning to get that and trust it a little bit more even now.


----------



## Thumper

> Treats? Toys? She knows none of this, and her vision is impaired. I would love to have more feedback on what you all use to reward your dogs. And does anyone have a toy that seems to be a consistent favorite? Is color or noise-making (e.g. squeak) a factor?


Gucci's favorite toy is a ratty old "Snuggle bear" (the one from the commercials/fabric softener) It did belong to my 15 yo son when he was a baby, i've performed plastic (sewing) surgery on it many times it has no nose, half a mouth, half an ear, half an armpit..but she loves it. She carries around the house and I even take it with us on vacation or to work. I can't really tell if she prefers squeeky toys to quiet ones, she likes fetch and will fetch either, she did like squeakies as a puppy but she's pretty easy to please.

As far as treats, Jerky. She expects it every day at the same time, they do love their routine..She likes both beef and chicken, she's pretty picky with all other treats and refuses them, she doesn't want to take treats directly from strangers, but will *sometimes* eat it if I accept it and offer it, she's very picky, picky eaters are pretty common in the breed.

many of them love to shred toilet paper, that's a favorite 'toy' or play behavior, not so much for the clean up crew though...ound:

You could try rawhide sticks or flossies, basic chew treats?



> She found the lab's bed, got in and peed. Argh. Is this fear? Territorial? Just plain crazy behavior? How do I socialize this little girl, with animals as well as people?


I babysit these 4 havs that do this and they aren't rescued..they will run to Gucci's stuff (bear and bed) and try to pee on it if I don't hide all that stuff, put it up and gate them into the main family room and kitchen. I dont' know what compels them, even one of the girls does it. Marking?

I do think some female havs mark, but not like the boys lifting a leg, but more of a leaving their scent FOR the boys, You could always put a doggie diaper on her when you take her into new places until she stops that behavior.

If you look up to the right hand side near the top, you'll see your username and "Your notifications" link right under that, you can follow that to find your private messages (messages sent directly to your email box here) OR, if you click the user's name, you'll see a drop down select and you can also private message people that way if you wanted to. Or of course feel free to post any questions or start any new threads on topics, we're here to help!

:kiss:

Kara


----------



## lmnopc

Kara,
Thanks very much for your response. Having invested in way too many kinds of dog treats with no luck, I would be interested in knowing a specific brand you have had luck with. Lita seems to be in the picky crowd, for sure. My local animal shelter is sure happy to get all Lita's rejects though! :whoo:

I have been told that rawhide chews are not good for these dogs as they are hard to digest. Any thoughts?

Your pictures are a hoot! I loved seeing her devotion to the bear. Only once so far has Lita picked up a toy and brought it to me as an offering; I had just arrived to retrieve her after five days away while she was in the capable hands of her fairy dog mother, my daughter. I was really moved. I wish I understood how their minds work!

Hmmm. How does one teach "fetch"? Guess I have to figure out the treat issue first, huh?

Thanks again!

Pam


----------



## davetgabby

sounds like you're making progress. Good stuff. Careful with introducing dogs. Make sure you know them and that they are well socialized. Just a thought on the finger poke. Although this may seem innocuous , it can have problems. There are times when you may want to interrupt your dogs behavior. Any interrupter doesn't have to be aversive. It's purpose is to get your dog’s attention or to interrupt an unwanted behaviour so you can re-direct and reinforce an alternative behaviour. As far as the treats go, home cooked chicken is usually a favorite. Don't worry too much about tricks just yet. You want to win her confidence and trust in you first.


----------



## lmnopc

Thanks, Dave!

So, I would do well to avoid public areas and dog parks for the present time? She is so tuned in to my vibe! Today we were charged by a most annoying unleashed retriever in my neighborhood that barks and howls like crazy. Even I am afraid of this dog, but today I was supposed to be the boss, so I tried to remain calm. Poor little Lita was so distraught. I kind of know the other dog and told her to go home. Huh, this time she DID! And I continued my walk with Lita on a shortened lead for a bit and she relaxed again. (She wanted to run ahead to get away but I figured I was the leader and told her to heel, which she did.) Guess we're both learning all the time!

When do you fear for your small dog and scoop them up out of the way? I am not at all confident in reading other dogs' intentions, and tend to overprotect I suppose. At least in my mind.

My touch technique is more a steady contact and not a poke. It is a distraction from the unwanted behavior, but it also lets me have a hand on her, but just fingertips and not full hand, and it seems to keep her from bolting, not so much physically but psychologically I guess. I am finding a verbal correction is becoming enough to interrupt her behavior. 

Chicken I can do! Note to self: check pockets and empty nightly! 

The training almost seems to come from her, like she might have done some of this before... Impossible to know, of course, but she is so darn eager to please, it's really sweet.

Thanks again for your feedback!

Pam


----------



## davetgabby

lmnopc said:


> Thanks, Dave!
> 
> So, I would do well to avoid public areas and dog parks for the present time? She is so tuned in to my vibe! Today we were charged by a most annoying unleashed retriever in my neighborhood that barks and howls like crazy. Even I am afraid of this dog, but today I was supposed to be the boss, so I tried to remain calm. Poor little Lita was so distraught. I kind of know the other dog and told her to go home. Huh, this time she DID! And I continued my walk with Lita on a shortened lead for a bit and she relaxed again. (She wanted to run ahead to get away but I figured I was the leader and told her to heel, which she did.) Guess we're both learning all the time!
> 
> When do you fear for your small dog and scoop them up out of the way? I am not at all confident in reading other dogs' intentions, and tend to overprotect I suppose. At least in my mind.
> 
> My touch technique is more a steady contact and not a poke. It is a distraction from the unwanted behavior, but it also lets me have a hand on her, but just fingertips and not full hand, and it seems to keep her from bolting, not so much physically but psychologically I guess. I am finding a verbal correction is becoming enough to interrupt her behavior.
> 
> Chicken I can do! Note to self: check pockets and empty nightly!
> 
> The training almost seems to come from her, like she might have done some of this before... Impossible to know, of course, but she is so darn eager to please, it's really sweet.
> 
> Thanks again for your feedback!
> 
> Pam


Hi Pam , No I wouldn't go to those places with her. She has to be introduced very slowly to other dogs. Like I mentioned ,you should know the dog and know that it is good with other dogs. It only takes one wrong dog to scare her significantly. I would work with people socializing first. As Dr. Dunbar says you can always live with a dog that doesn't get along with other dogs, but it's a lot worse if the dog can't get along with people. Glad you like reading . I will come back with a couple of articles ASAP.
Here's one. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/socialization-with-people And here's another http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/socialization-adult-puppy-mill-dogs


----------



## Kathie

Pam, Abby's favorite toys are pipsqueaks by Kyjen. She likes to throw them up in the air and when they land they make noises like the animals they represent. So far, she has a donkey, an octopus and an elephant. They make the noise for a few seconds after they land so that should be helpful for her to be able to track it by the sound. I think I bought mine from King Wholesale.

I am amazed at the progress Lita has made already - you are an angel for taking her in and providing her with medical care and a loving home. God bless you!


----------



## andra

I, too, am moved to tears at your story and my heart is just soaring at the progress you have made 

I adopted my first dog from a shelter and unfortunately she had very severe health issues and it ended up with euthanasia after 8 days with us (I wont go into details here but I wrote about it in my intro). I would have done anything to have more time and I am still sorrowful about not having that chance.

I now have a havanese and I got her at 8 weeks old (she is 11 months old). Technically she is my second dog but I only had my first for 8 days so it feels like my first. So I dont have a lot of helpful suggestions except to read and re-read threads here 

One thing you may try is pairing specific words with the presentation of a treat. My dog Dionna knows the word "cheese" and the minute I say "cheese", she knows it is coming and will dash over to the fridge. So, you could say to your dog "cheese" or "chicken" and then give a very small amount and then repeat over and over until your dog understands the word and begins to know that it means treat since your dog cannot see that well.

My in home trainer also warned us about not exposing Dionna to strange dogs outside and to even pick her up and carry her the opposite way if we encountered a big dog coming because they said that the trauma of a bad encounter is hard to undo so I should err on the side of caution. I have done this many times. She has a few small dog friends in the neighborhood but I dont let her socialize with just any dog 

Good luck and I am just thrilled that your dog is doing so well.

andra


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

I am in awe of what you have already accomplished. As far as treats go, I have given Sophie every kind of treat and she only loves pill pockets by greenies, but her bully stick is her favorite chew. It's much better for them than rawhide and they last a really long time.


----------



## lmnopc

Wow, I was able to find those bully sticks today and bought one. Lita ate it in the car just doing errands. Pausing only to marvel at the car wash. And now I am washing everything I can from the car. Whew do those things stink! But, now I have chicken AND bully sticks on my treat list, so I just need to manage when to give them to her! (The one I bought only took her about 20 minutes to devour. Maybe I should try a bigger one...) 

How do you deal with oral hygiene with your hav(s)?


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

I'm so happy she likes them! You do know what they are? Bull penises, but hey, whatever works! And they come in 2 foot sizes! But they are expensive.
Anyway, you are doing a great job!


----------



## lmnopc

Ha! I did *not* know, but you're right, (almost) anything for my dog! I must have bought the teeniest one out there. How do you live with the smell? Two feet?! Makes me queasy just to think about the level of smell.  Hopefully the digestion will be uneventful! I have to drive back to CT tomorrow morning, 4-5 hrs. in the car...!

Today I politely but firmly asked my neighbor to leash her (darn) dog. I told her it wasn't okay that her dog was charging us. Even while speaking with me her dog had to be reprimanded multiple times (off leash). And my little dog was quaking to the point of going home. She blamed her husband and said, "Lily only wants to run along with whoever passes by"... And her barking and howling? She calls it "singing". I think dog owners need to be responsible for their pets, leash them, clean up after them, and be considerate of those around them. Do I need to get Lita a tee shirt that announces "rescued dog in recovery"? Maybe I need a private island to replace my soapbox...

Happy weekend everyone-

Pam

Pam


----------



## pjewel

You are doing so well with her. I would advise not doing too many things with her all at once. Give her a little time to adjust to each new adventure. As for treats, I refuse to do the bully sticks. My dogs get Bil-Jac liver treats and have done with them from the start. I also had bought another treat several times. I wish I could remember the name of it. It was a bag of treats that smelled either like apple or blueberry (I believe). They all loved them. I'll look it up.

As for toys, Ruby adores her little pillow animal. I put it in the crate (the door is always open) and she goes in and drags it out. She used to rest her head on it all the time. It was so cute. If I find it, I'll attach it here.


----------



## Pipersmom

Haha! I didn't know what bully sticks were either. The smell made me google it while she was eating it on my bed!!! Needless to say, I had to wash everything immediately and now only give it to her outside. 

Piper hates having her teeth brushed but she does love those dental chews. I also use an oral care water additive.


----------



## lmnopc

Oh yeah, she liked them all right, but I can't even get the smell off my hands and I hardly touched them! She reeks... But, she's happy!

I have been playing with some bits of plain cooked chicken (what a great suggestion!) and it was a huge hit on our night walk, when we were dealing with night noises and skunks bigger than Lita and who knows what else if you're a dog. She was totally focused. She skipped dinner because, gasp, I had the nerve to run the dishwasher. Too much for her, but the chicken was extra tasty and I think we both won. And there was that bully stick earlier...!

Tomorrow I will be back in the "real world" as far as retail goes, and will continue to seek out all your other suggestions. And reading! I'm doing LOTS of reading! So if you find an article or link that you like, please do send it on. The toys I may have to try ordering some on line, as my resources (here on Martha's Vineyard) are pretty limited, but like I said, I will keep looking on the mainland at Petco and such next week.

I am so grateful for all your feedback, suggestions, and support. It has changed my outlook and it spills over onto Lita, a lovely cycle of improvement. Thank you all!

Pam


----------



## pjewel

BTW, these are a couple of the things I got for Ruby before she even got here. The pillow thing and the carrot have always been her favorites. Though nothing beats pulling the hair out of her brothers' heads.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Hmm. 










Hmm. For some reason Sophie's bully stick does not smell at all. My nose is not very sensitive, so I had my husband smell it. He also smelled nothing bad. I'm wondering if maybe different brands are different, maybe coated in something.


----------



## Kathie

I think I read somewhere on the forum that the Merrick brand flossies don't smell like others do. Were yours Merrick's?


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

I'm not sure but I got it at Petsmart. I will find out the brand.


----------



## lmnopc

_Hmm. For some reason Sophie's bully stick does not smell at all. My nose is not very sensitive, so I had my husband smell it. He also smelled nothing bad. I'm wondering if maybe different brands are different, maybe coated in something.[/quote]_

I'd say this would be very difficult to miss! Here is a link to the brand I bought:
http://www.bullysticks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=BSS&Category_Code=BS

I'd love to hear you have something else that is loved but doesn't smell!


----------



## Thumper

Ah yeah those bully sticks are stinkers!! ugh! lol

What kind of Jerky? Usually chicken or beef jerky, I make the chicken jerky in a dehydrator (if you get interested in that I'll find the thread and link it) the beef I buy, but she only gets a little bit of that because the salt content is higher.

Its a learning process, I guess with what they like..Out of all the toys I bought for her, she decided to like one that i already owned, lol..maybe it was because it already had *smells* to it?? 

But like Dave said, cooked chicken is always a pleaser, if she eats alot of it, her stools might get watery if she is only eating dry food..when you add wet food to a dry food diet, it happens, they naturally adjust their water intake to what their bodies need. For us, If I give Gucci kibble she is sooo constipated its awful! And let me just say for the record, a constipated butt bath is Far WORSE than a loose stool butt bath......uke:

For the teeth, I use the Petzlife oral gel or Leba gel (basically like dog mouthwash in a gel,but it does really help keep the tarter at bay)

Kara


----------



## Kathie

I use Plaque-Off that I sprinkle on her food every morning. There has been some controversy on the forum about it but so far Abby has been very healthy - only goes to the vet once a year - and her teeth are whiter than they've ever been. I also brush her teeth once a week at least with a special toothpaste for dogs and use a children's size toothbrush. She doesn't mind it much at all!


----------



## pjewel

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Hmm. For some reason Sophie's bully stick does not smell at all. My nose is not very sensitive, so I had my husband smell it. He also smelled nothing bad. I'm wondering if maybe different brands are different, maybe coated in something.


Maybe it comes from an old bull. ound:


----------



## Thumper

pjewel said:


> Maybe it comes from an old bull. ound:


ound:ound:

You are sick minded.....ound:

I didn't know old penis smelled better than young penis....learn something new everyday, ehh?

**shakes head**

Kara


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE

Oh my goodness..As someone looing for a havanese, possible rescue, you have brought tears to my eyes...Its more people like you this world that we need!! Best wishes to you. and the dog


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

lmnopc said:


> Okay, here goes our story. I have not had a dog in many years, but my last was a rescued tree-climbing, lovable pit bull that our family can't imagine life without, even my (then small) kids.
> 
> After much soul searching, I decided a Havanese was my next dog, no question, and met with some breeders, but decided to wait it out and rescue a dog instead. Some years later, I have found my girl.
> 
> Lita was found on the streets of New York City, filthy, starving, and virtually unable to walk. She was taken to the city pound and scheduled for euthanasia. A rescue group scooped her up. She was spayed, micro-chipped (in the wrong place), vaccinated, and turned over, all in about a day. Her foster mom gave her a haircut and cleaned her club-like feet of gravel, taking her from 11.5 lbs to 7, just removing the filth. I got her a week later.
> 
> I knew she had "issues" but I also had rose-colored glasses! My vet was stunned that she had been offered for adoption, she was in such poor condition. She could barely walk. Her vision is not good. She had gross neurological problems, her spine was not right, her tail didn't move. She had a massive ear infection and ruptured ear drum. She developed vestibular disorder within a day of the vet visit, causing her to fall to one side in complete dizziness, eyes rolling, flipping around like a fish out of water. The vet did much lab work and put her on antibiotics. The next day he phoned and said he didn't understand why she was even alive. She was in liver failure, kidney failure, massive infection of unknown origin&#8230; it goes on. I decided to stick by her. She was the most amazing little package I have ever met! I wish you could all meet her. She smiles a lot.
> 
> Now we are almost at the two month mark. The vet is blown away. The dizziness resolved, though I have to be really careful to keep her ears dry. She has gained 2.5 lbs and is so much stronger I can't begin to tell. She will scramble up a flight of carpeted stairs, nearly falling, but determined to do it. Going down is not really an option as her rear legs don't work right, but she is improving. First question is about when to challenge her and when to accept her (undefined) limitation(s). She has learned the words wait, bed, leave it, and sit (in an awkward fashion). And maybe "Mr. Squeeky".
> 
> The vet thinks she is a 3 year old Havanese, and likely was in some kind of home puppy mill situation because of her remarkable vibe. As she gained strength, she walks to my heel, no training. She is afraid of most people, animals, appliances, but can snuggle up to a young child like a second skin. The shaking is gradually subsiding. She eats well, but I can't figure out any kind of treat she likes, and she is hesitant to take any offering, yet she has trouble seeing it if you put it on the floor. She had no idea about toys, but in spite of her poor vision she is learning about squeaky toys and a ball even though she can't seem to track it well.
> 
> She is velcroed to me at this point, as I work from home and am around all the time. She loves rides in the car, even 4 hr. trips (almost have to pry her out). The attached photo is her sleeping in the car. She has constant anxiety accidents, even if she just peed outside. I have her in an expen most of the time in my kitchen where I am in and out a lot, and she uses "wee wee pads". She has just started jumping up on me (this non-walking dog!) to beg to be picked up and held. Previously she would not sit with me, but curl up nearby. She is starting to bark, seemingly from fear. If someone comes to the door she hides in her expen and barks. I have made some progress with this with my "calm assertive" approach, but wish I could communicate with some folks that know this breed and also the ins and outs of rescues.
> 
> I am very committed to this little girl, but don't know what to do next! Realistically, I have spent so much money on her medical care that hiring a trainer would be a real stretch. Every one that I interview has a different approach, and I don't know what would be best. I am almost leaning toward blowing my funds on more medical care/investigations, like maybe acupuncture for her spinal issues, or a CAT scan&#8230;
> 
> Anyone that can offer some suggestions, and maybe even let me bounce some of my millions of questions off them, is welcome to reply. Sometimes I feel at such a loss, like I am not doing the right thing for her, but I keep believing it has to be better than what she had, or what she was heading for.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent!


I can't say enough for your compassion and time spent with your little girl. I would agree with taking it very slowly, I know you are anxious to see Lita go to the next level, but sometimes it takes patience to let her evolve in her own time. I too would be most cautious in introducing her to other dogs at this point. One incident can set you so far back, let her gain her trust in you and become more confident in general before the dog parks and other dogs. 
I love the baked chicken sliced thin and either dehydrated or just over baked in the oven until dry. One of my dogs loved raw veggies, but most like the cheese and chicken better. Keep photos coming, we love them. What a heartwarming story. Thank you and welcome, it is so good to have you here!


----------

